# Problems with my INTEL DQ35MP



## scott7711 (Feb 16, 2010)

My motherboard has a RED light that has the label above it titles AMT_LED1. I can no longer get a signal to my monitor from the computer at all. Does anyone have any idea what this problem might be? Or what I can do to fix this problem. Please any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

AMT= Active Management Technology. 
Are there other lights? Was the light always Red?

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## scott7711 (Feb 16, 2010)

I do not recall seeing the light on and red at all. It's a Intel DQ35MP motherboard has 4GB RAM total (2GB Corsair Gaming Memory CGM2X2G800, 2GB PNY Memory 64B0QITHE-HS) , Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor, Nvidia G-Force 9600 GT Graphics Card. Im not sure what other information you need. I was having a problem with the AUDIO and I plugged in the speaker cord in the front port on the tower and it automatically shutdown the computer and since then the red light came on and I can't get the Monitor to get a signal at all. I built the computer my self purchasing each piece seperately. I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the brand and model of the Power Supply?

Have you tried clearing the CMOS by unplugging the PC from the wall, pressing the power button several times to remove residual power and removing the motherboard battery for an hour or so?


----------



## scott7711 (Feb 16, 2010)

No I have not tried removing the motherboard battery and tying those other steps you suggested I will try that now. But the Power Supply is a ANTEC Model: BP500U BASIQ POWER 500W. If there are any other suggestions I would appreciate it. I will try doing what you suggested now and post back what the status is. Thank you all for helping me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The PSU would be my prime suspect the Basiq models have issues. Do you have access to a digital voltmeter to test with?


----------



## scott7711 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes i have a digital volt meter i tested it once before but i will test it again to see if anything has changed. If he comes down to it and i need to purchase a different power supply would you have any suggestions to what type of make and model to get?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First here is a guide to testing > http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html

For a 9600GT a 550vx Corsair will work, but for about the same price if you think you may ever upgrade the video card the 650TX is a very good deal.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16817139004,N82E16817139005


----------

